# Watch Strikeforce live on Sherdog.com tonight!



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

If you can't watch Strikeforce on your own TV.

Sherdog.com will stream the event live at 7:30 p.m. EST/10:30 p.m. PST. 

The main event is set for Strikeforce’s return Saturday to the Playboy Mansion. 

Japanese middleweight contender Kazuo Misaki, who holds a win over Dan Henderson, tipped the scales at 185 pounds. His opponent, UFC veteran Joe Riggs, weighed in at 181.5. 

Strikeforce lightweight champion Josh Thomson came in at 155.5 pounds. Ranked seventh in the world, he will face Ashe Bowman, who weighed 154.5.

Lineup: 

Kazuo Misaki (185) vs. Joe Riggs (181.5) 
Ashe Bowman (154.5) vs. Josh Thomson (155.5) 
Mitsuhiro Ishida (156) vs. Justin Wilcox (155) 
Anthony Ruiz (204) vs. Trevor Prangley (203) 
Jesse Juarez (171) vs. Luke Stewart (169.5) 
Terry Martin (185.5) vs. Cory Devela (185.5) 
Kenneth Seegrist (183) vs. Eric Lawson (184.5) 
Brandon Thatch (170.5) vs. Brandon Magana (172) 
Jesse Gillespie (194) vs. Dave Martin (190.5)

Check here at the time stated above...
http://www.sherdog.com/live

Enjoy the fights!

P.S - Don't know if this was posted a while ago, but seeing as the fights are tonight, thought i'd post.


----------



## katemen (Sep 19, 2008)

I will watch them, the card looks good.


----------



## Churchs Chicken (Sep 20, 2008)

watching now! looks like a good card!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is great. I'm watching now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudy210 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good action in the first fight so far!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Impressive victory.


----------



## Rudy210 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome armbar by Ishida!


----------



## Rudy210 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow I don't know about that stoppage. Joe had his hands up and was blocking everything that came at him. Seems like a bad call.


----------



## Churchs Chicken (Sep 20, 2008)

Horrible end to a great night of fighting.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Josh "The Punk" Thompson is a beast.*


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

The refs sucked for this event, in my opinion. If you are going to stop a fight, at least tell the fighter to "fight back" or "improve your position".


----------

